# HELP!What 2 do if a tick head breaks off when removing it??



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

I found a tick on Hero.. I removed it with tweezers but that sucker did not want to come out and the head broke off inside. I could grab the head with the tweezers but it would not come out! I quit working on it because the area was staring to bleed. Needless to say, it's still in there.
I have read:
1. Leave it in, he will get a sore and then will be better in a week or 2
2. Remove it like u would a splinter
OR
3. put vaseline on it..

PLEASE HELP! Idk what to do for him!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.smdc.army.mil/2008/Safety/Articles/Tickremoval.pdf

that tells you not too. But I know deer ticks you do, that or nail polish remover.


----------

